# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  poezi dashurie shpirterore nga sadiu

## ATMAN

Aq thatesire  kaploi  damaskun... 

                                              Qe njerzit harruan dashurine..... 

Aq shume egoist ishte berre qielli … 

                                                  Saqe kopshtet nuk pane uje ne buze... 

 Aq kishte  kaluar qe nuk kishte ra shi  

                                                   Saqe kruat ishin tharre dhe nuk  nuk mbeti uje vec loteve te femijeve  bonjak.... 

                                               Mbeti vetem ofshamat e grave te veja 

Dhe  po te dukej tym nga oxhaku i shtepive .... 

                                               Ishte vetem  ofshamat  e grve te veja 

Gjethet kishin mbet pa  gjethe 

                                         E njerezit e forte ishin dobesuar…. 

Malet dhe fushat ishin thare  nga kullosa 

                                          E njerzit  hanin karkaleca.. 



Ne rruge takon  nje njeri te dobesuar 

                      Qe nje kohe kishte qene pasanik 

E pyeta  se c ;kishte ndodh  

                            I zemruar  u bertiti me ze te larte  se mos te kane dal mendet..... 

Kur e di se cka ndodh .. 

Pyetja qe ne fillim eshte gabim 

                               Nuk ke sy te shohesh  fatkeqsine tone ... 

As nuk bie shi nga qielli 

                                  As nuk ngrihet tym nga oxhaku i shtepive.... 
Ne rruge takon  nje njeri te dobesuar 

                      Qe nje kohe kishte qene pasanik 

E pyeta  se c ;kishte ndodh  

                            I zemruar  u bertiti me ze te larte  se mos te kane dal mendet..... 

Kur e di se cka ndodh .. 

Pyetja qe ne fillim eshte gabim 

                               Nuk ke sy te shohesh  fatkeqsine tone ... 

As nuk bie shi nga qielli 

                                  As nuk ngrihet tym nga oxhaku i shtepive.... 





nga: sadiu

----------

